
Machine learning basics podcast - lefnire
I&#x27;m creating a podcast on the basics of ML: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ocdevel.com&#x2F;podcasts&#x2F;machine-learning. Audio is an inferior medium to task - but with so much chores&#x2F;commute&#x2F;exercise time, there&#x27;s _hours_ every day one could spend learning - so count this supplementary. I aim to be super high-level and 101, so this is for newbies and unconfidents.<p>One goal of the podcast is to be a curriculum, where in each episode I recommend &quot;required readings&quot; resources - books&#x2F;textbooks&#x2F;courses&#x2F;etc that I&#x27;ve boiled down from the most common recommendations from around the web. So anyone asking &quot;which maths should I learn? which books &amp; courses would you recommend? which language is best?&quot; - this is for you.<p>Hope y&#x27;all find it useful, tell me if it&#x27;s crap!
======
wideem
The podcast is pretty good.Podcast form is not the best form for learning the
introduction to machine learning but I like that you include the resources for
learning more in depth concepts

~~~
lefnire
Thanks! Right, I aim to be more a syllabus & high-level than deep-dive. I
haven't found much of its kind, and with so much commute/chores/exercise
seemed like a hole worth fillin'.

